# Nosework - Local or Fenzi Academy?



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

I can highly recommend the online Nosework classes at Fenzi academy. I took NW101 at the "bronze" level and the follow-up course NW120 at the "gold" level, both were excellent. I had actually taken a couple of in-person Nosework classes a couple of years earlier; but, similar to your situation, they were quite a long drive away and it was just too inconvenient to keep it up long term. Especially since your dog does not enjoy car rides, the online option sounds like a wonderful fit.

If you can afford it, I'd suggest you strongly consider the "gold" option, because for me at least, it made a huge difference to get that personalized instructor feedback on my 3 videos per week. The instructor picked up on handling errors that I wasn't even aware I was making; we made more progress in those 6 weeks of gold classes than we had in all of our previous training combined. At the bronze level, there is more of a risk that you'll get stuck on a concept without the ability to ask questions and get help to work through it. 

I believe that different instructors are teaching it now from when I took it 18 months ago, but in general all the Fenzi instructors get great reviews, very personable and knowledgable, and I'm sure you and your dog would enjoy it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Ella is having problems being extremely anxious in the car and once we arrive somewhere it takes quite a while for her to calm down. Also, once I go back to work, which will hopefully be sometime in the fall, I won't be able to attend these classes.


Two thoughts here... I would see getting your dog used to being in the car and going on a weekly adventures as part of her training. As is taking her places and learning how to calm her down (how much time it takes for her to acclimate).

And then I'm the type of person who takes advantage of free time when I have it. I had a type of job a couple years ago which gave me freedom to make my own hours and go out and do stuff in the mornings for once. <= I jumped into tracking and field classes. Even knowing that I would not be able to continue doing these classes after my work reverted back to a more normal job. It was fun time spent with my dogs out and about. 

My thing with online classes is I don't believe there is much accomplished with many people taking these classes - unless they themselves have other outlets for training.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Megora, I understand anf agree with what your saying about the car thing. I've been working on it but haven't had much success yet. I haven't the last couple of months since surgery. Once I can walk I was going to try desensitizing and maybe counter conditioning type deal. I just feel like putting her in a car an hour there and an hour back may be counterproductive for now. I could be wrong though. Ella is the first dog I'm training so I'm learning as I go.

I will probably do what you mentioned with agility sometime in the future. That's something I just want to have fun with Ella with that. With the nose work I was wondering if I would be able to try that one more on my own for now with the guidance of online, but again I'm not so sure about doing it online.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am taking Fenzi NW101 at Silver this session and I LOVE it! I took a local class, and we've learned so much more with Fenzi than we did in person. I plan to take the next two levels through Fenzi as well. They have a lot of people who have taken the classes through Fenzi and are titling their dogs. 

It is actually my favorite Fenzi class I've taken so far. I like that they start on scent immediately, not on food - though rewarded with food. And Noah loves it too!

The lectures and games are clear and easy to follow and the progression makes a lot of sense.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, I almost forgot - the sample class on Fenzi's page is actually NW101 - take a peek so you can see how it looks: 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Sample Course

And here's the sample class forums - you can see how you can follow gold teams (or join to be a gold team yourself) and the type of feedback they get 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Fenzi Academy Forum - Topics in Sample Class Forums (1/1)


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

We have been doing nose work since about 4 years locally and I just discovered Fenzi.
We've been working on our nose work 3 title now and Fenzi academy is really awesome. Highly recommended. Nice structured training.

I would go for Fenzi first and then may be add some local training later. Why? They start so nicely structured, that your dog (and you) will get a really good solid foundation. Whereas in class (at least for us) it is not as structured, fun and socializing but often a little chaotic.

My two cents: Start with Fenzi. If you can afford - start with the Gold level - that is really helpful.

(we might see us, I am seriously thinking to do the 101 class at Fenzi, even though we have been doing nose work for quite a while. I am very happy with my advanced nose work class at Fenzi but have to learn that I miss some foundation elements - Lilly's alert is not that great, her obedience to odor is often good, but could be better etc. etc...)

It is also FUN!!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to go for Fenzi at the silver level to start off with the June 1 session. I think it will work with our current situation better for now. Once I'm healed and Ella is better with the car then I can take her to the local place.


----------

